# Sony a7 EF - lr Lens Correction Profile



## mpovedano (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a Sony a7 camera with two lenses:
 - Sony FE 28-70 mm F3.5-5.6 OSS
 - Sony FE 50mm F1.8.

Whenever I import a photo (raw) into Lr (2015.8 + macOS 10.12.2) shot with the FE 28-70mm, the "Enable Profile Corrections" under the Lens Corrections section is always checked on. If imported one shot with the 50mm, it is off.

I have reset Adobe Default Settings for this camera (Develop>Set Default Develop Settings...) but, for some reason, the profile corrections are still applied when importing photos shot with this lens. Furthermore, I recently made a clean installation of the complete system (OSX + Lr), but Lr keeps applying the lens correction by default. 

Is it normal?

Many thanks,
Miguel Povedano


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes, that is normal. Some lens corrections are hard-coded, because the lens is designed with lens corrections in mind.


----------



## mpovedano (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks, Johan. 

This is the issue: If the photo is loaded into ACR (9.8), the lens correction panel shows that the raw file has a built-in lens profile that has been applied automatically (information text at the botton of the panel) but the "Enable Lens Profile Corrections" checkbox is off . However, when the raw file is imported into Lr, the "Enable Profile Corrections" checkbox under the Lens Corrections section is on, but it does not show any information text saying that a built-in lens profile has been applied automatically.

In other words, it is like Lr, for some reason, overrides the built-in lens profile but applies, by default, the one included in the program itself. 

Moreover, I believe that a few versión ago, Lr used to work with this lens the same way that ACR does. I really do not know if this is a bug or normal behavior for Lr actual version.

Again, thanks,
Miguel


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2016)

So if "Enable Profile Corrections" is ON, what lens profile has been applied ? Reason for asking is that I can't see any lens profiles for those two lenses in the list of available profiles, so I'm curious to know which profile has been applied. And if you uncheck that option, does the message about applying the built-in profile then appear?

Also, please check to make sure you're not applying a develop preset which sets the "Enable Profile Corrections" option to ON.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 20, 2016)

If you didn't apply a preset, then another possibility is that you have added 'Enable Profile Corrections' to your camera default by mistake. To check that, load a raw file and press the 'Reset' button (lower right corner) while holding the shift key. The name will change in 'Reset (Adobe)'. See if 'Enable Profile Corrections' is now unchecked.


----------



## mpovedano (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks, Jim.

It s applied the one included in Lr for this especific lens.

Both lenses are supported, as you may check in the following Adobe link: Supported lenses

FE 28-70 mm F3.5-5.6 OSS is supported since Lr 5.3 and ACR 8.3, and FE 50mm F1.8 since Lr 6.6 and ACR 9.6.

If I uncheck the "Enable Profile Corrections" option, the built-in profile message does not appear.

About the develop present, I am 100% percent sure that I am not applying any.

Raws shot with the 50mm behave properly when imported.

If you want, I can send you a sample raw file shot with the 28-70mm to check if you can reproduce this misbehavior.

BR,
Miguel


----------



## mpovedano (Dec 20, 2016)

Johan, I did it as you mention and through the menu Develop>Set Default Develop Settings..., but no results. For some resons that I do not understand the defoult for Lr is to apply it.

Thanks,
Miguel


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2016)

OK, yes I see those profiles now (for some reason there are 3 different entries for Sony lenses in the list, and I was only looking at the first), so I'm a bit puzzled why, if there are lens profiles built by Adobe, you see different behaviour between LR and ACR. 

Yes, it would be helpful to upload a raw file (Dropbox, yousendit, or similar) so that we can maybe figure out what's happening.


----------



## mpovedano (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks, Jim. Will upload it later today.


----------



## mpovedano (Dec 21, 2016)

Jim, I have uploaded a raw file into dropbox. The link: Dropbox - DSC00384.ARW

It was taken with a Sony a7 body and the Sony FE 28-70 mm F3.5-5.6 OSS lens.

I'm also a bit puzzled. I got different results for this case:
 - ACR 9.8: "Enable Lens Profile Corrections" ON // Built-in lens profile applied.
 - Lr 2015.8: "Enable Lens Profile Corrections" OFF // Built-in lens profile NOT applied.

I do not discard a misbehavior of the programs. However, I start to wonder if the camera itself might be also involved (settings configuration for lens compensation, focal lens used fot the shot,...).

Again, many thanks for your time and help,
Miguel


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks. This is what I get when I import into Lightroom:

 

This suggests the problem is within your develop settings somewhere, but if you have definitely done the Develop>Set Default Settings>Restore Adobe Default Settings then I'm puzzled. Logically that would imply that either during import or subsequently you are applying a develop preset which unchecks the Lens Profile Corrections option.

If that's not the case then all I've got left is to suggest a reset of the Preferences file to see if that fixes it.


----------



## mpovedano (Dec 21, 2016)

Many thanks, Jim.

Can you check if you get the same results in ACR?

Isn't it strange that you got the "Enable Profile Corrections" ON? If you have not change the default settings, shouldn't it be OFF? Thought that the Profile Corrections and the Built-in profiles are two different things. The first is applied by Lr itself if you want to (that is, optional) and the second is applied by the manufacturer and embedded in the raw file (Lr notifies it and cannot override it).

Furthermore, I really do not understand why you have the the notification that a Built-in lens profile has been applied and I do not.

I have done the Develop>Set Default Settings>Restore Adobe Default Settings (and make dure that I have done it for that camera and that lens). Moreover,
I have made sure that any preset is not applied for a especific ISO, especific camera serial number,...

I am going to reset the preferences files and will let you know.

Again, many thanks,
Miguel


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 21, 2016)

Looking a bit further, the "Built-in Lens Profile" is only a profile for Chromatic Aberration, and not Lens distortions. So it makes sense to have "Enable Profile Corrections" also applied (note that the "Remove Chromatic Aberration" box is NOT checked), though I am a little surprised that it is set to ON on import.  

If I open the file directly into ACR, I get the same combination, i.e. "Enable Profile Corrections" is ON, and the built-in profile (for CA) has been applied.


----------



## mpovedano (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi Jim,

I have reseted the preferences file. Now, when importing, "Enable Profile Corrections" is ON, but the Built-in lens profile is not applied (at least the info panel does not appear). 

However, I have realized that, if I make a 1:1 zoom, the built-in lens profile info panel surprisingly appears.

Why is that? When importing, I have the previews set to mininal, which I believe do not use de ACR engine for processing. I wonder if this is related...

Many thanks for all your help, Jim.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 22, 2016)

No, the type of preview you build during import should have no effect here. When you open an image in Develop, Lightroom always builds a new preview solely for use in develop. So the fact that the info panel doesn't appear until you zoom to 1:1 is a bit odd, and I'm wondering if it's maybe a problem with Sierra. Perhaps one of our other members who have moved to Sierra could download and test that image to see if they can see the same issue as you? Johan, Cletus?


----------



## mpovedano (Dec 22, 2016)

If it could help, let you know that I have Lr set to work with Smart Previews for editing (Preferences>Performance>Develop --> Use smart previews instead of originals for image editing ON.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks, that's the trigger. I can replicate what you see when I switch to using Smart Previews for editing (zooming to 1:1 uses the original image, hence the info panel then appears). I suspect it's a bug which I'll report, but at least the mystery is partly solved.


----------



## mpovedano (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi, Jim.

Reading a post in this forum (Lens Correction Profile) and making some tests, I have found that the second part of the mystery is related with the fact that Lr enables "Enable Profile Corrections" automatically when the lens comp settings are enabled in the camera.

For the 28-70, the camera is set in "Auto" for distortion and cannot be modified (greyed out in the menu), so, when imported into Lr, it is always applied by default. 

For the 50mm, it can be selected. I had it off, so that is why it was off when importing a photo shot with this lens.

Again, many thanks for your help and time.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------

